# pay lakes?



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

anyone know of any paylakes in the area to catch some crazy fish


----------



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

hammer40 said:


> anyone know of any paylakes in the area to catch some crazy fish


Nearest one I know of is Deer Park Near the Sandusky Bay. Not really in the area but from me it's only a little under an hour. They have 3 nice lakes and have both small mouth and largemouth in them.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

They seem to mostly be in Southern Ohio, but worth the trip. When I have a chance I want to try Castaway Lake. www.southernohiopaylakes.com www.castawaylakes.com www.lakeshawn.com I haven't tried them yet but researched them lately.


----------



## Ohio Hunter (Oct 31, 2008)

I have also been looking for a place to take my son ( has patiance like his mother) but haven't found anything East of Akron. I have found 2 on the west side but can not offer any info at this time Bass Lakes & Rohr's Lake


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Hodgson Lake in Ravenna, & Westville lakes west of Salem & east of Alliance in Damascus.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Check this out, should be helpful.
http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/paylakes.php


----------



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

Bass Lakes is a good place. Its 9.00 for adults and 4.50 for kids under 12 I think. We went last weekend and caught 8 catfish one was about 4,5 pounds. Its on Moine road in Doylestown.!$


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pay Lake Hammer....seriously?


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

i've been to lake shawn, and there are a lot of big fish that are easy to catch


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

There is a small one SE of Hartville on State Street. Its between route 44 and 43 across the street from a Trap Shooting Club. Never Fished it, and they are only open on weekends.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Mulligan Springs golf course had a sign up last year to pay to fish the golf course lakes. I seen a few people sitting along the bank. Don't know how they did. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## OhioFishingGirl (Mar 6, 2009)

peteavsurace said:


> i've been to lake shawn, and there are a lot of big fish that are easy to catch


Is it really $100 per person just to fish there for one day? Are the fish jumping in your lap and frying themselves up?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

OhioFishingGirl said:


> Is it really $100 per person just to fish there for one day? Are the fish jumping in your lap and frying themselves up?


I thought this was kind of steep myself, especially considering that it is catch and release only.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

PINE LAKE TROUT CLUB
17021 Chillicothe Rd.
Chagrin Falls, Ohio 44023
(440) 543-1331
Not sure they have a daily pass but if you want trout it's the place in NEO to go to.


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

i would not recommend going to bass lakes, that place was terrible. so many people and you may catch a catfish or 2, and some 3 inch bluegill.. that place should be called catfish ponds. on top of that you get all the damn illegal immigrants there because they cant get a resident fishing license. i wont go back


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

BassHunter0123 said:


> i would not recommend going to bass lakes, that place was terrible. so many people and you may catch a catfish or 2, and some 3 inch bluegill.. that place should be called catfish ponds. on top of that you get all the damn illegal immigrants there because they cant get a resident fishing license. i wont go back


I wasn't impressed with it either, I went one time with a couple guys i worked with and they were really talking the place up. I didn't catch anything and neither did they or anyone else for that matter. I did however see two drunk guys get into a fist fight over a drunk woman, car windows were broken out police were called it was a mess. The only bright spot however was when I decided It was time to go the gentleman who runs the place gave me 5lbs of hot Italian sausage because I didn't catch anything. I told him he didn't have to do that but he insisted. I haven't been back since.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bass n' Fool said:


> There is a small one SE of Hartville on State Street. Its between route 44 and 43 across the street from a Trap Shooting Club. Never Fished it, and they are only open on weekends.


I wonder what that place is like, it's right down the road from me and drive by it all the time on my way to berlin/walborn/deer creek

if i'm going to pay to fish somewhere it better be effortless! too many great free lakes i can go to and catch fish


----------



## blindgypsy (Sep 28, 2010)

CEI wall in Eastlake. If I remember correctly you do have to pay to fish there.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

the place on state street is effortless, and when i was a kid wasn't to expensive. I know they charge by the pound of fish kept if you decide to keep them.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

maybe i'll go there with my son sometime, so he can catch some fish pretty easily. he tends to get bored after awhile if the fish arent biting. and it's only maybe a mile down the road from me. any idea what is in there?


----------



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

blindgypsy said:


> CEI wall in Eastlake. If I remember correctly you do have to pay to fish there.


Its like 5 bucks if you don't live in Eastlake. If you live in Eastlake its free.


----------



## C_Horse (May 25, 2010)

saugeyesam said:


> I wasn't impressed with it either, I went one time with a couple guys i worked with and they were really talking the place up. I didn't catch anything and neither did they or anyone else for that matter. I did however see two drunk guys get into a fist fight over a drunk woman, car windows were broken out police were called it was a mess. The only bright spot however was when I decided It was time to go the gentleman who runs the place gave me 5lbs of hot Italian sausage because I didn't catch anything. I told him he didn't have to do that but he insisted. I haven't been back since.


Hey, if you are there at the right time it's a whole different story. There are slow days because the place has a lot of fishing pressure. But on a good day 10-25 pound Channel Cats come out of there. But the star of the show these days are the Hybrid Stripers, 4-5 pounders are common, but 17+ pounders have been caught. How often have you hooked a fish that straightened out a snap swivel or a number 2 hook? It takes about 10 minutes to land a 7 pounder on medium spinning tackle. Well worth the 10 bucks.

If you don't take home any fish, it is always their policy to give you meat from the freezer or fresh produce from the vegetable garden.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

C horse is definetly right, some days youll get nothing, others its GAME ON!!! i used to fish alot there as a kid, and had days where i could fill stringers full of fish...big fish. The hybrids are buses and if you fish for steelies, you may have found your rival. Those things are pure muscle, and the cats will pull you in. plus in the spring the rainbows can be a blast and ive caught some nice 20 inchers. dont get me wrong though, ive been there on days like you have all described, crowded, loud, and a bunch of drunks raising hell. its all about timing, and knowing how to fish the ponds.


----------



## C_Horse (May 25, 2010)

Hey, does anybody know the NAME of the place on State St. south of Hartville? I've searched the web and can't come up with a name or phone number for the place.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

C_Horse said:


> Hey, does anybody know the NAME of the place on State St. south of Hartville? I've searched the web and can't come up with a name or phone number for the place.


Anglers Fish Camp I believe. Search on here there are threads about it.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

CABIN FEVER THREAD! This thing is like 2 years old and wont die haha


----------



## oz1222 (Jun 16, 2010)

mismas1 said:


> Its like 5 bucks if you don't live in Eastlake. If you live in Eastlake its free.


I used to fish there as a kid. LOTS of sheephead. Some white bass if you time it correctly.


----------



## Crappie Slayr (Mar 6, 2010)

http://catfishermansparadise.com/ in camden ohio....its close to the indiana border....ive been here once and it is a blast the smallest fish i got was 18lbs but we were only using cutbait and livers the guy across was using live bluegills(which they dont sell there ) and not only got a 44pounder but he also got 72 catfish within 24 hours...he was pullin em in like crappies ...aside from the drive out there its pretty cheap and you can win money too...i believe it is $17 for 12 hrs and for an extra 3 your entered into the contest... the site tells more about prizes and rates but its a blast...take plenty of bait cuz its not too cheap there and take some heavy tackle lol you can youtube catfishermans paradise and theres alot of videos on there my favorite is a guy pullin in a 50+ pounder....hope this helps


----------

